# Time-out bei ftp-connect einstellen



## dTP (21. Okt 2004)

Hallo
also mich würde folgendes interessieren
bei der socket programmierung ist doch bei ftp ein time-out connect von 100 sekunden
also er versucht 100 sekunden zu connecten
hab ich das richtig in erinnerung?
nun gibts eine Möglichkeit diese 100 sekunden zu vermindern?


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Okt 2004)

ja schau mal in die API unter java.net.Socket oder so


----------



## dTP (24. Okt 2004)

also ich hab jetzt folgendes gemacht:

Socket ftpsock = new Socket(ip,21);
ftpsock.setSoTimeout(10000);

sollten nun 10 sekunden sein
leider funktioniert das nicht
kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen


----------

